# New Piraya: Not Gill Curl, But What?



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i picked this big guy and another piraya up at an amazing price, but unfortunately he has a few things going on. at first i thought it was gill curl, but after reading more about i don't think it is, well, because it does not curl and expose the inside of the gills. also, since i got him i have added salt to the tank, added vitamins to his food and tank, raised the temp, and am doing partial water changes every other day. now, whatever it is it appears to be dead skin and is starting to fall off. so, anyone know what this is?

he also has an eye issue on the other side i will try and get a pic of. i think it is just probably maybe a little bit of a bacterial infection, perhaps from an injury. i will probably treat that with pima/melafix.

unfortunately i met up with someone at night time and couldn't see that this guy has some issues before i bought him. none of it though seems to bad and i think he'll be fine. i think he was probably kept in poor water and a poor diet for a while. i will probably even eventually treat the tank with prazipro, just in case they have something going on inside...more of a preventative.

sorry for the crappy pic, but you can get an idea of what i am talking about.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

My piraya had the same problem when I picked it up three weeks ago and now its fine.

I didnt even treat it with anything just added it to my tank and the cleaner conditions healed it right up


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

hrmm. yeah mine seems to be getting better as well as its just falling off.


----------

